# Birds of a Feather IV - Box Pass, Atlanta



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

May 14 @ Five Seasons MicroBrewery, 6 PM start, attack the 60+ cigar BOX @ 8 PM, Door Prizes @ 9 PM. I realize I'm a Newbie here, but wanted the BOTL to have an opportunity to TAKE and PUT this BOX before it goes to San Antonio,TX next week.


----------

